# One BFD 1124P for two subwoofers?



## jschaefer7406 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello all,

First off, I hope this is in the correct forum. I'm new here, so go easy on me . I have seen a few threads on this before, but would like some advice on my particular situation. I am currently running two 12" passive subs (powered by the Audiosource AMP110) in the front of my home theater and another 12" powered sub in the rear. My RS SPL meter shows huge peaks around 75Hz and 45Hz with the Avia sweeps. I am seriously considering an 1124P to flatten the curve. Question is, should I run all three subs together and flatten the curve that way? Or, should I run the front subs through the BFD "L" channel and the rear sub through the "R" channel and flatten the curves individually? I also plan to use RoomEQ, as it seems to be a very good program. Thoughts?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Question is, should I run all three subs together and flatten the curve that way?


Some say yes, and some say no.

I say a definite no.

Using both channels separately allows you the flexibilty of EQ'ing one set different than the other in the event that the response at those two locations is different. There's about a 99% chance that the response will be different.

It also gives you the flexibility of running the two channels in couple mode (which basically copies one set of filters over to the other channel).

brucek


----------



## jschaefer7406 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello,

Thanks for the reply. I can't wait to get the BFD and smooth this thing out. It sounds decent the way it is, but lacks the real deep bass I'm after due to all of the higher frequency peaks.

Thanks again,

Joe


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I vote with brucek. You should at least run REW on each sub individually and see what you're dealing with. If it appears that all are contributing to the 75 and 45 Hz problems, then fine, EQ them all together. But if only one of them is responsible for the 45 Hz problem, for instance, it makes the most sense to deal with it in that sub only and not suck that range out of the others.

BTW, you may find that the mains are contributing to the 75 Hz problem, since it's probably close to the crossover frequency...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## jschaefer7406 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. Now if I can just talk the wife into the 1124P...

Joe


----------



## clausdk (Jun 28, 2007)

Excellent, I had the same question, now answared, I'll be Eqing via L and R on the BFD to my upcomming 2 DYI 18" subs! One is corner placed, other is 4 feet from a corner so I'm guessing the one in the corner will have major peaks in my 19' x 16 ' room!

But an additional question on top of this, how about phase for the 2 subs?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> how about phase for the 2 subs?


Adjust for the smoothest transition at the crossover.

brucek


----------



## clausdk (Jun 28, 2007)

brucek said:


> Adjust for the smoothest transition at the crossover.
> 
> brucek


OK.

The 2 subs, that I'm building myself, will be co-located with my mains, can't wait to see the REW results on this setup hope I get lucky with FR!


----------

